
Show HN: One of a kind Bitcoin wallet – sign and encrypt messages forever - serdzhak
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=app.codecellar.embitwallet
======
serdzhak
Hi, I'm the founder of a startup called Code Cellar, and I think you may be
interested in our new product. We've developed a free bitcoin wallet app that
also sends secure messages with bitcoin protocol, this is one of a kind. Since
it is possible to use the test network, newbies of cryptocurrencies could send
bitcoins with a message in plaintext as reason for the transfer or as digital
graffiti or with end to end encryption. Thanks a lot for your time.

